# Help with changing to a raw diet



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

Is a raw diet good for my chi rescue who is 3yrs??
I'm having a really hard time feeding my JAX EVEN COOKING FOR HIM HE TURNS UP HIS NOSE IF HE GETS TIRED OF FOOD AFTER A COUPLE DAYS.
ALSO HE DOES HAVE ANAL PROBLEMS AND HAS TO GO AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH FOR DRAINING FROM THE GROOMER...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Raw is awesome! you need to star with chicken and the bone content will help anal glands. I feed a premade raw Vital Essentials Frozen Chicken. I also like Oma Pride, Bravo, Stella & Chewy's and Primal Frozen.


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

I have tried a sample of Stella's freeze dried, will not touch it, would it be ok to give him fresh ground sirloin?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

rosevillegirl said:


> I have tried a sample of Stella's freeze dried, will not touch it, would it be ok to give him fresh ground sirloin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


With Raw you need a percentage of meat, organ and bone content. While yes ground sirloin covers the meat you still need to find a way to mix in the other two. Most start out with a chicken neck or wing. 

Freeze dried is good but try the frozen raw. I started with Oma's Pride Chicken ground as BG is NOT a huge fan of organ meat and it has the lowest % of organ meat. I had to slowly incorporate it in the mix.


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

HELP PLEASE!!

When I brought my pound rescue 1 year ago he was being fed science diet dry food and he was good with that, since then I have experimented with various foods I thought would be more nutritious for him including cooking chicken ground sirloin meatloaf and recently dried meats that I bought a dehydrator but doing all this he will eat for a few days than refuse ending in his bouts of diarrhea..he was 3.5 lbs and now not much more than 4.5..he is extremely high strung I worry constantly about him, he is very healthy and loves his walks etc..
Also have spoiled him earlier with table food which I no longer do..

Please give advise ,should I return to the SD and hold firm to that??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

